# WQHD + 144hz gesucht...



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2015)

Ich bräuchte aufgrund eines Totalausfalls einen neuen Monitor. Wichtig wäre mir bei dem Folgendes: 

-WQHD
-144hz
-Gute Farbwiedergabe 
-Wenn es geht "billig"  
- Und ~27"
Was mir ausdrücklich egal ist: 

- Höhenverstellbar/Pivotfunktion  (wenn er höher muss stell ich was drunter)
- Blickwinkel (ich sitze mit der Nase relativ gerade davor)
- Freesync/Gsync -> Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Grafikkarten ich in Zukunft bekomme (Gegen meinen willen am Ende doch nochmal ne Nvidia )

Je früher ich den Monitor habe desto besser, kann zur not aber auch noch auf unglaublich gute Geräte warten. 

Habe mir mal den ACER:  Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx - Monitore - computeruniverse rausgesucht, der scheint ja alles zu erfüllen was ich möchte oder mach ich damit nen riesen Fehler ? 


Wäre sehr dankbar für guten Rat, da ich mir bei der aktuellen Marktsituation wirklich unsicher bin


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2015)

Naja, nen billigeren gibts nicht, der Rest kostet mindestens 150€ mehr,
Ich frage mich immer wie hoch alle sitzen oder wie niedrig der Schreibtisch sein muss, da alle ihren Monitor höher stellen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2015)

Wie gesagt falls er höher muss, nicht jeder Monitor ist gleich hoch dementsprechend wird halt was Kleines drunter gestellt  
Der Acer ist also ok ? die 150€ wären mir ziemlich Wumpe, da es ja schon eher eine Langzeit Anschaffung ist.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2015)

Wenn du warten kannst, dann würde ich Asus MG279Q abwarten, der sollte innerhalb des Monats rauskommen, dann hättest du 4 Monitore zur Auswahl.
5 wenn du den Acer für 750€ mit einberechnest


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. April 2015)

Naja dann werde ich das wohl mit mir selbst ausmachen müssen ob mir IPS 150€ wert ist...Habe dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen:
 Der Acer ist ja nur ein bisschen schlechter als der Asus PG278Q oder ? 
Ist der Acer mit dem Benq vergleichbar ? 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Qualität des PG278Q aus ist das besser geworden ?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. April 2015)

Der Asus Mg279Q ist bereits drausen. Lieferzeit ist aber über eine Woche


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. April 2015)

Ne der ist einfach nur gelistet, Über eine Woche ist nur die höchste Lieferzeit der Shops


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2015)

Der MG279Q ist eben noch nicht draussen, er wird nur schon in den Listen geführt und du kannst ihn vorbestellen.


----------



## Affliction (14. April 2015)

Ich lese bei dem Acer nirgends was von 144Hz?!
Welches Format soll es denn werden? Vllt auch 21:9 ?


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2015)

Dann musst du genauer lesen, steht in der Beschreibung drin.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. April 2015)

Der Acer hat schon 144hz 
Nunja 21:9 ist schon eine feine Sache aber gibt es das auch mit 144hz  ? Verdammt du weckst da böse Gedanken in mir und ich brauche nen neuen Monitor...


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2015)

Nein, 21:9 gibt es nicht mit 144Hz und hat auch noch Probleme mit einigen Spielen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. April 2015)

Also ich glaube eher dass mein übernächster Monitor ein 21:9 ratio haben wird... Dann aber mit 144hz  
Ich denke ich werde doch zum Acer greifen, die 150€ zur Seite legen und mir zu gegebener Zeit einen entsprechend besseren Monitor kaufen wenn sich die aktuelle Umbruchstimmung mal etwas beruhigt hat.


----------



## apap (14. April 2015)

Wenn du was für die Überbrückung suchst dann nimm doch gleich nen Koreaner. 120 Hz ungarantiert aber sehr warscheinlich, dazu gutes PLS- Panel mit 1440p, nur an der Verbaung gespart. 

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll Glossy 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS Panel PC Monitore | eBay

269 Euro + ca 30 Euro Einfuhrsteuer, auch in matte erhältlich. Bestelle meinen Anfang Mai kann dir ja berichten was der taugt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2015)

Schlechte Garantie, kaum Ergonomie, kein OSD und davon dass du ihn evtl auf 120Hz kriegst, wird der Inputlag und die Reaktionszeit auch nicht besser.


----------



## apap (14. April 2015)

Jup, außer diesen unwichtigen Krimskrams und aus dem evtl ein vermutlich 120 Hz, ist es weiterhin ein Hammer Monitor mit verdammt guten Panel zum verdammt guten Preis. Von spürbaren Input habe ich in vlt 100 Seiten Lesen im Koreathread nichts mitbekommen, ist wohl ein voll geeignetter Gamingmonitor.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2015)

Für dich mag das unwichtiger Krimskrams sein, aber ausser einem günstigem Preis und einem guten Panel, hat er nichts zu bieten.


----------



## apap (14. April 2015)

Gutes Panel zu einem solch nedrigen Preis, überwiegt bei den meisten wohl die Ergonomie oder das OSD. Ich meine bei einem gleichwertigen Monitor für 300 Euro statt 500 Euro verzichtet man gerne auf ein guten Standfuß


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (14. April 2015)

Hier ASUS MG279Q stehen ein paar Infos.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Gutes Panel zu einem solch nedrigen Preis, überwiegt bei den meisten wohl die Ergonomie oder das OSD. Ich meine bei einem gleichwertigen Monitor für 300 Euro statt 500 Euro verzichtet man gerne auf ein guten Standfuß



Hmm, gutes Panel und niedriger Preis kriegst du auch in Deutschland Acer K2 K272HULbmiidp, 27" (UM.HX2EE.001/UM.HX2EE.004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MacMen01 (15. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der Acer XB270HU und der ASUS PG278Q haben derzeit noch stark mit Problemen bei der Qualität zu kämpfen. Sei es schlechte Hintergrundausleuchtung, Pixelfehler oder nach kurzer Zeit auftretendes Flackern. Es endet sehr häufig als Garantiefall und muss umgetauscht werden....

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Ich würde bevor ich was kaufe, auf jeden Fall erst mal schauen was die Leute so in ihren 2-4 Sterne (von 5) Bewertungen schreiben. Dann sieht man recht schnell wieviele die gleichen Probleme haben. 

Grüsse
Chris


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2015)

Nur das vielleicht 10% der Nutzer auch wirklich bewerten. 
Davon viele halt auch nur, weil sie unzufrieden sind.


----------



## apap (15. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, gutes Panel und niedriger Preis kriegst du auch in Deutschland Acer K2 K272HULbmiidp, 27" (UM.HX2EE.001/UM.HX2EE.004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Mir sind deine Komentare im Koreathread aufgefallen, jedenfalls ist er auch dann der für den Preis beste Monitor wenn du Schaum vor dem Mund kriegst 

Glaube der Qnix besitzt ein schöneres Panel als dein  Acer K2 K272HULbmiidp, 27", und schafft deiner auch 120 Hz ? Falls nein hat der keine Chance gg den Koreaner.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2015)

Der Acer hat AHVA, das nimmt sich nix mit PLS. 
Und absolut niemand kann dir garantieren, dass der Qnix 120Hz schafft. 
Warum soll er nur wegen den 120Hz der beste Monitor in dem Bereich sein? 
Wenn du den Dell U2515H mit dazu nimmst, hast du zwar 2" weniger, aber ansonsten ist er dem Qnix überlegen. 
Ja ich weiss keine 120Hz, aber wie gesagt kann dir das niemand garantieren.


----------



## apap (15. April 2015)

Ja aber gefühlt werden es vlt 90 % aller Beiträge  sein die ihren Qnix auf 120Hz laufen haben, mindestens 96Hz packen dafür bisher alle. Garantieren kann es keiner bei so einer Quote jedoch kann man es sich ja selbst ausmalen dass vermutlich schon 120Hz drin sein werden. Die Streung bei den Koreanern ist augenscheinlich auch viel kleiner als bei uns in Europa, was den Kauf sicherer machen dürfte trotzt komplizierterer Garantie. Die bekannten Shops sind auch kulant. Naja habe meinen noch nicht, aber die paar hundert Beiträge hier im Forum sprechen doch für sich.

Bei WQHD sollten es auch 27" sein und nicht darunter, dazu ist das Panel des Qnix hochwertig mit sehr guten Farben dazu gibt es ihn noch als glossy Version. Ob der Dell überlegen ist bezweifle ich mal, in erster Linie wäre mir der Dell erstmal zu klein für 1440p. 

Wenn der TE einen günstigen aber guten WQHD Monitor in 27" sucht ist der Qnix auf jeden Fall eine gute und bereits bewehrte Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2015)

Hat die sehr guten Farben auch mal einer durch gemessen oder zählt da nur der subjektive Eindruck?
Aber was rede ich, für dich gibt es ja in dem Preisbereich keinen besseren Monitor.


----------



## apap (15. April 2015)

Klar sagt derjenige der 500 Euro TN Monitore empfielt obwohl der TE nach billig fragt. Die sehr guten Farben des Qnix sind das Resüme der weltweiten Käufer des Monitors. Kannst du mir denn erläutern wie du auf das Gegenteil kommst oder fehlt es einfach an gewichtigen Argumenten gegen einen Qnix ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2015)

Ich habe keinen 500€ TN empfohlen, ich habe nur gesagt dass es keinen billigeren mit WQHD und 144Hz gibt. 
Wenn du mal den Threadtitel lesen würdest, sucht der TE nen WQHD mit 144Hz. 

Bei den Farben kann jeder sagen dass die super aussehen. Nur super aussehen und die Farben farbgetreu wiedergeben sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen. 
Ich habe auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, doch wenn jemand darauf besteht das der Monitor gute Farben hat, dann würde ich gerne ein Messprotokoll mit dE, dC, Weisspunkt, Gammawert+Verlauf und Kontrast sehen.


----------



## apap (16. April 2015)

Es gibt IPS/PLS mt 120 Hz, für nur 300 Euro das hättest du erwähnen können 

Die Farbtreue ist auch in diversen Videos zu sehen, und laut hunderten von Foren-Berichten verfügen die meisten besagten Koreamodelle über erstaunlich gute Farben. Habe zumindest nie etwas Gegenteiliges gehört.

Wie dem auch sei, die Koreamonitore sind auf jeden Fall eine Kaufempfehlung wert und verbinden schönes Bild mit Schnelligkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2015)

Nein gibt es eben nicht.
Was man durch übertakten aus dem Panel herausholen kann, hat nix mit dem Grundprodukt zu tun.

Und du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass man Farbtreue in Videos sehen kann?
Wenn du ohne Colorimeter die Farbtreue anhand eines Videos beurteilen, dann Respekt.
Zumal du dann immer noch einen perfekt kalibrierten Monitor besitzen müsstest, um das beurteilen zu können.

Die Koreamonitore mögen ja billig sein und über ein gutes Panel verfügen, aber das war es dann auch.
Vergleichen wir doch mal mit dem Dell U2515H:
Qnix
+27"
+IPS Panel
+Übertaktbarkeit
+Preis
+WQHD
-kein OSD
-keine Garantie, nur Kulanz
-kaum Ergonomie
-wackeliger Standfuss
-niedriger Inputlag nur bei DVI only Variante

Dell
+IPS Panel
+Preis
+volle Ergonomie
+3 Jahre Garantie mit Austauschservice
+guter Support
+WQHD
-"nur" 25"

Jetzt sag mir mal bitte warum der Qnix besser ist.


----------



## apap (17. April 2015)

Wie kommst du darauf dass der Qnix keine Garantie hat ? 

Gamer kaufen eh nur die DVI only von daher kannst davon ausgehen dass der Inputlag sich in Grenzen hällt, ist ein voll geeignetter Gamingmonitor. Somit fallen schon mal zwie deiner Minuspunkte weg, wobei beim Dell 60Hz zu nennen wäre als Minuspunkt weil es Kriterium des TEs ist. 

Überzeugen beim Qnix tuen immernoch das gute Panel, 120Hz, 27 Zoll so wie der geringe Preis. Trotzt weniger gewichtiger Abstriche ist der Qnix dennoch Erstwahl weil er wichtigere Dinge verbindet. Umgekehrt könnte man fragen warum der Dell vorzuziehen wär, mit Abstrichen bei der Größe (knappe 25"?), dazu noch höheren Preis und nur 60Hz...


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2015)

Der Dell kostet weniger, da ist nämlich die Mehrwertsteuer schon drauf und beim Qnix nicht. 
Und wenn du noch tausendmal die 120Hz anführt, es ist ein 60Hz Monitor. 
Falls 120Hz funktionieren, kannst du dies nur durch übertakten herbeiführen. 
Dazu kommt, das die Reaktionszeit nicht besser wird, dh du hast nen Inputlag von ka 8ms und eine Reaktionszeit von ca 7ms.
Macht zusammen 15ms bei einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 8,3ms,was nicht sehr sinnvoll ist. 
Wenn du aber bei deinen 120Hz bleiben willst, dann nehmen wir doch einfach den Acer XB270HU als Gegner. 
Der kostet das doppelte, aber ist dem Qnix sonst in jeder Hinsicht überlegen.


----------



## apap (17. April 2015)

Ne der Dell kostet mehr und ist kleiner. Qnix 260 Euro +12% macht keine 300 Euro, in matte gibt es den Qnix bereits für 220 Euro.
Wenn du ihn taktest hast du sehr warscheinliche native 120Hz.
Die Inputlags bei der DVI only Variante sind geringer als bei den Multis, wäre es anders würden Gamer sich den wohl kaum kaufen bzw gäbs keinen Hype...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber bei deinen 120Hz bleiben willst, dann nehmen wir doch einfach den Acer XB270HU als Gegner.
> Der kostet das doppelte.



Haha warum nicht ?, wozu 260 Euro für IPS/LPS+120Hz ausgeben wenn man es auch für 750 Euro bekommen kann xD
Würde niemals so viel für WQHD ausgeben.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2015)

Du bezahlst nur 12% Mehrwertsteuer? 
Und der hype ist schon lange vorbei. 
Wenn ich nen Rechner für gutes Geld kaufe, dann kaufe ich auch einen vernünftigen Monitor. 
Aber egal.


----------



## apap (17. April 2015)

Warum er ein unvernünftiger Monitor sein soll hast du immernoch nicht begründen können, finde das ist unvernünftig genau wie deine Vergleiche mit 750 Euro teuren Geräten wo der TE doch ausdrüklich nach günstig fragt. 
Und wenn du dich mal reinliest musstest du iwo erfahren dass auf den Qnix 12% (Einfuhr?) Steuer auffallen.
Wie gesagt hunderte von Berichten über den Qnix sprechen wohl eine ganz andere Sprache als du...
aber egal.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2015)

Weil du keine Begründungen zulässt, weil der Qnix für dich der beste Monitor ist den es gibt.
Edit:
Guck mal beim Zoll auf der Homepage nach den Einfuhrbestimmungen für ein Land außerhalb der EU. 
Da kommt Zoll drauf und die Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## apap (17. April 2015)

Du konntest mir noch keinen besseren aus dieser Preisklasse nennen, und wenn deine Begründungen sich auf schlechte Standfüße beziehen dann wundere dich nicht wenn niemand den Käse abkauft.

So viel ich weiss zahlt man hierbei nur den Zoll, müsste mich aber einlesen. Glaube Monitore unterliegen als Auslandskauf nicht der Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2015)

Dann lies dir das beim Zoll mal durch. 

Ich sehe schon, du bist vollkommen resistent gegen Argumente. 
Ergonomie braucht ja kein Mensch und nen OSD um den Monitor vernünftig einstellen zu können wird auch völlig überbewertet. 
Wackelt der Monitor halt mal ein paar Sekunden wenn man die Helligkeit verstellen will oder an den Schreibtisch kommt. 
Schlechte Garantie ist auch kein Problem, wenn nach 1 1/2 Jahren was dran ist wird halt ein neuer gekauft. 
Für dich zählt nur WQHD und eventuell 120Hz. 
Dann sitzt du bestimmt auch auf nem Plastikstuhl und dein Schreibtisch ist eigentlich ein Klapptisch?


----------



## apap (17. April 2015)

Ja ganz bestimmt sitze ich auf dem Plastikstuhl. So wie ganz bestimmt dir keine Argumente fehlen, über einen Monitor über den du ganz bestimmt genaustens bescheid weisst  
Um resestent gegen Argumente zu sein sollten erst einmal paar kommen, und nicht Diskussionen über wacklige Füße so viel zu deiner Argumentation...
Zur Ergonomie solltest du dir mal die Wünsche des TEs nochmal durchlesen, durch dein Bestreben unbedingt recht haben zu müssen (obwohl du sehr weit davon entfernt bist) hast du wohl längst vergessen was er sucht. 
PS: Da die dvi only keine TV Option bieten, wird lediglich der Zoll eingesackt. Das weiss ich aus Erfahrungsberichten die klug genug waren sich nicht Kosten aufbrummen zu lassen. Du solltest dir echt mal ein Bild anhand Erfahrungen machen und nicht irgendwelchen eigen-Vermutungen.

Ich habe alles gesagt, und es bleibt dabei der Qnix ist nach Meinung vieler der beste Monitor für den Preis.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2015)

Ich bringe genug Argumente, aber du bringst als Gegenargument nur, dass er 120Hz hat und WQHD.
Alles andere ist dir vollkommen egal.
Ich habe genug Argumente gebracht, aber die werden von dir nur nach dem Motto abgetan, dass das eh keiner braucht und unnütz ist.

Der TE sucht einen WQHD mit 144Hz, guten Farben und möglichst billig in 27".
WQHD hat er, genauso 27" und billig ist er auch.
Gute Farben möchte ich immer noch ein Messprotokoll sehen und 144Hz hat er auch nicht.
Reviews gibt es leider nur zur Multi Variante und da ist ein AHVA Panel verbaut.

Interessant ist, dass du den Monitor selber nicht besitzt, aber mir vorwirfst dass ich nicht genug über den Monitor weiss.
Warum gibt es keinen ordentlichen Test, wenn es doch der beste Monitor bis 300€ ist?

Aber ist ok, du weisst ja anscheinend mehr als ich.
Dann kann ich jetzt jedem der einen Monitor bis 300€ ruhigen Gewissen den Qnix empfehlen.
Als Referenz bei weiteren Fragen gebe ich dann dich an.
Spart mir ne Menge Zeit im Forum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. April 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf dass der Qnix keine Garantie hat ?
> 
> Gamer kaufen eh nur die DVI only von daher kannst davon ausgehen dass der Inputlag sich in Grenzen hällt, ist ein voll geeignetter Gamingmonitor. Somit fallen schon mal zwie deiner Minuspunkte weg, wobei beim Dell 60Hz zu nennen wäre als Minuspunkt weil es Kriterium des TEs ist.
> 
> Überzeugen beim Qnix tuen immernoch das gute Panel, 120Hz, 27 Zoll so wie der geringe Preis. Trotzt weniger gewichtiger Abstriche ist der Qnix dennoch Erstwahl weil er wichtigere Dinge verbindet. Umgekehrt könnte man fragen warum der Dell vorzuziehen wär, mit Abstrichen bei der Größe (knappe 25"?), dazu noch höheren Preis und nur 60Hz...



Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst? DVI only? DP hat längst uberholt. 120Hz durch hochtakten ohne der Gefahr auszugehen, dass bei Defekt der Zoll und der Händler dir nicht weiterhelfen können, wäre mir zu riskant und umständlich, denn Import ist immer eine schwierige Sache. Die Verarbeitung im Bezug auf den Rahmen ist auch sehr moderat für einen 300€ Monitor, da machen die Iiyama, DELL und ASUS bessere für Spieler. Wie gesagt der ASUS MG279Q wäre der ideale für alles. Beim Dell hast du noch den 1A Support. Aber jedem das seine, bin im Bezug auf das Panel in Kombination für fps Genre doch noch neidisch, aber in zwei Wochen ändert sich dies wohl.


----------



## haii91 (18. April 2015)

Man sollte noch erwähnen, dass der Dell U2515H einen sRGB von 100% hat.


----------



## gangville (18. April 2015)

was meint ihr für wieviel der MG279Q kommen wird.
Wird sich am preis noch was tun? Also wenn es um die 500€ kosten würde, dann würde ich es sofort nehmen, da das FreeSync ein tolles Feature ist. Leider sind noch keine Reviews da.
Sollte es an dem MG279Q scheitern, dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig mich weiter umzusehen. Es muss auf jeden fall ein WQHD sein.

warum sich jom79 und apap verschiedene Meinungen durchsetzen wollen ist mir schleierhaft.
jeder muss letztendlich für sich selber entscheiden. das warum dient nur als kleine Hilfestellung.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2015)

Ich versuche nur durchzusetzen, dass der Qnix eben nicht der beste Monitor bis 300€ ist.
Argumente warum er das nicht ist, habe ich schon zu Genüge gebracht.
Nur wenn halt kaum Ansprüche an einen Monitor hat, sind diese Argumente für denjenigen vollkommen haltlos.


----------



## gangville (19. April 2015)

technisch gesehen ist der qnix der beste monitor den man für 300€ bekommen kann, da der panel nur in 500€ monitore verbaut werden.
der manko an qnix ist halt die sache, dass er nicht verstellbar ist und aus einer nicht so guten qualität verarbeitet ist.
aber hey asus muss doch auch mit der qualität kämpfen.
als ich mir das Asus PG278Q angesehen habe musste ich mich wirklich fragen, was sich asus dabei gedacht hat ein monitor in dieser preisklasse so zu veröffentlichen.
bei qnix kann man neuerdings glaube ich 30€ mehr bezahlen und die vertellvariante bestellen. also ein monitor für 370€ und verstellmöglicheiten und stailer halterung mit wqhd und PLS Panel von Samsung ist ja doch top, dass kann man nicht abstreiten. kann sein, dass sie nicht mit der ausstattung punkten kann, jedoch ist sie leistungstechnisch das beste was man für (kleines) geld kriegen kann.
ich persönlich finde das ASUS MG279Q nur interessant, da es das einzige öffentliche ips panel ist, welches 144hz unterstützt. außerdem bestzt es ein freesync chip.
sollte das ding allerdings übertrieben teuer werden, dann greif ich zum qnix.  laut foen sind sehr viele user immernoch zu frieden damit.


----------



## soth (19. April 2015)

Der Qnix ist technisch gesehen nicht der beste Monitor bis 300 €. Abgesehen von einem "tollen Panel" -welches mir überhaupt nichts nützt, wenn ich es nicht entsprechend einstellen kann- bietet das Ding nämlich gar keine Technik. Die Schaltzeiten werden durch das Übertatkten auch nicht schneller. Dazu kommt noch die miese Verarbeitung und der absolut grausame Standfuß. 
Ein Monitor besteht aus mehr als nur einem Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Im Dell ist AH-IPS Panel verbaut was technisch dem PLS Panel ebenbürtig ist, ansonsten hat er eine wesentliche bessere Garantie und Ergonomie.
Grade wenn du technisch gesehen schreibst, ließe sich noch mehr darüber streiten.

Den Qnix mit verstellbaren Fuss habe ich einmal gefunden, der kostet dann 370€.
Da kommen dann noch Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer drauf.
Dadurch ist er teurer als andere IPS WQHD Monitore die du in D ganz normal kaufen kannst.
Zudem ist es die Multi Variante mit erhöhtem Inputlag.

Der Acer XB270HU hat auch ein IPS Panel mit 144Hz.


----------



## gangville (19. April 2015)

emm du zeigst mir ein monitor was 750€ kostet

wie es auc sei, jeder dass seine.


----------



## Atent123 (19. April 2015)

Der Qnix kostet mit Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll auch 400€ und das ohne Ergnomie.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> emm du zeigst mir ein monitor was 750€ kostet
> 
> wie es auc sei, jeder dass seine.


Du hast gesagt dass der Asus MG279Q der einzige mit IPS und 144Hz ist, deswegen die Aussage mit dem Acer. 
WQHD mit Ergonomie und IPS gibst in D schon für knapp 340€.


----------



## gangville (19. April 2015)

achso ok. die gsync chips scheinen richtig teuer zu sein.


----------



## Atent123 (19. April 2015)

Sind ca. 100€ Aufpreis.
144 Herz geht so ins Geld.


----------



## gangville (20. April 2015)

ich hab mir den dell 25 zoll bestellt


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Ich bestelle kommende Woche den hier: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll Glossy 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS Panel PC Monitore | eBay

27", WQHD und noch in glossy^^ Bin gespannt wie sehr mich das aus den Schuhen haut  Hoffe nur dass eine Vapor 290 noch ne gute Figur macht in neuen Spielen.


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Der Qnix kostet mit Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll auch 400€ und das ohne Ergnomie.



Schwachsinn... mitlerweile mit Zusatzkosten bei 300 Euro. Werde hier schreiben ob Zoll wirklich wegfällt wie bei vielen Käufern im Korea-Monitorthread. Rechne nicht mit mehr als 310 Euro.


----------



## Atent123 (22. April 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Schwachsinn... mitlerweile mit Zusatzkosten bei 300 Euro. Werde hier schreiben ob Zoll wirklich wegfällt wie bei vielen Käufern im Korea-Monitorthread. Rechne nicht mit mehr als 310 Euro.



Da kommen noch 19 % Mehrwertsteuer drauf ansonsten ist das Steuerhinterzug.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

Da kommt nicht die Mehrwertsteuer drauf, sondern die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
Sind aber trotzdem 19%.
Zollgebühren können auch entstehen, die liegen bei 0-14% für Monitore.
Also bist du bei mindestens 321,18€.


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Da kommen noch 19 % Mehrwertsteuer drauf ansonsten ist das Steuerhinterzug.



Jup, bei Kaufpreis von "angegebenen" 270 Euro sind das tatsächlich 54 Euro Zusatzkosten womit der Monitor letztlich um die 320 Euro kostet. Allerdings gibt es günstigere Modelle in matte, die bei 220 Euro stehen bei Ebay.

Zoll entfällt komplett.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

Gibst da ne Auflistung warum der Zoll entfällt?


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Laut Zollamt sind Monitore für den PC-Gebrauch, und nicht wie TV Geräte, unbezollt. Man zahlt nur die Steuer mehr nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

Beim Zoll selber steht 0-14% abhängig von den technischen Eigenschaften und das gilt nur für Monitore.
Wobei TV Geräte wahrscheinlich unter Monitore fallen.


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Nope. Allein in gefühlt 7 Minuten googlen habe ich vier mal das Gegenteil gelesen. Mit Sicherheit fällt bei dem Qnix kein Zoll an, wenn doch wird das Geld vom Zollamt hinterher zurükerstattet sofern man telefonisch darauf hinweist. Statt ewig zu spekulieren könntest du auch mal etwas recherchieren  Ich meine es gibt hunderte von Beiträgen der Käufer die das bestätigen, was ne Diskussion darüber erübrigt.


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Edit: Wie es heisst sind Produkte mit dieser TARIC-Nummer 8528510090, zollfrei. Also TV-unfähige oder Aufnahme-unfähige Bildgeräte. 

Den TARIC kann der Händler beim Versenden mitangeben, spart Missverständnisse.

Fazit der Geschicht... auf nen Qnix für 320 Eur, verzichtet man nicht


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Nope. Allein in gefühlt 7 Minuten googlen habe ich vier mal das Gegenteil gelesen. Mit Sicherheit fällt bei dem Qnix kein Zoll an, wenn doch wird das Geld vom Zollamt hinterher zurükerstattet sofern man telefonisch darauf hinweist. Statt ewig zu spekulieren könntest du auch mal etwas recherchieren  Ich meine es gibt hunderte von Beiträgen der Käufer die das bestätigen, was ne Diskussion darüber erübrigt.



Wer diskutiert hier denn.
Ich habe gesagt, dass beim Zoll auf der Internetseite steht, 0-14% Zollsatz für Monitore.
Die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer sind ja sowieso fällig.
Also nichts diskutiert oder spekuliert, sondern einfach nur wiedergegeben was beim Zoll.
Aber erstmal gegen mich stänkern


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Du diskutierst weil du hier mögliche Zollgebühren einfügen willst welche defenetiv nicht pflichtig sind. Und ich stänkere doch nicht wenn ich deinen Unsinn berichtige mit der Tatsache dass Produkte mit der TARIC-Nummer 8528510090 zollfrei sind, so wie der Qnix


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

Siehst du genau das meine ich.
Einfach behaupten ich rede Unsinn, nur weil ich das wiedergebe was auf der Seite des Zolls steht.
Mehr habe ich nicht geschrieben.
Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Dass der Zoll keinen Unsinn schreibt leuchtet mir schon ein, wundert tut nur dass du Zollregelungen erwähnst wo ich doch mehrmals gepostet habe dass der Qnix zollfrei ist. Unsinn ist es so wie du, das als Gegen-Kaufargument zu benutzen, weil es einfach nicht zutrifft. 

Anders könnte man fragen wieso postest du das ???

Ansonsten verstehe ich dich ganz gut, nur du selbst tust es wohl nicht so ganz.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Dass der Zoll keinen Unsinn schreibt leuchtet mir schon ein, wundert tut nur dass du Zollregelungen erwähnst wo ich doch mehrmals gepostet habe dass der Qnix zollfrei ist. Unsinn ist es so wie du, das als Gegen-Kaufargument zu benutzen, weil es einfach nicht zutrifft.
> Anders könnte man fragen wieso postest du das ???
> Ansonsten verstehe ich dich ganz gut, nur du selbst tust es wohl nicht so ganz.



Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


JoM79 schrieb:


> Da kommt nicht die Mehrwertsteuer drauf, sondern die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
> Sind aber trotzdem 19%.
> Zollgebühren können auch entstehen, die liegen bei 0-14% für Monitore.
> Also bist du bei mindestens 321,18€.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibst da ne Auflistung warum der Zoll entfällt?





JoM79 schrieb:


> Beim Zoll selber steht 0-14% abhängig von den technischen Eigenschaften und das gilt nur für Monitore.
> Wobei TV Geräte wahrscheinlich unter Monitore fallen.


Wo ist da das Gegenkaufargument?
Quote 1 sagt das Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf kommt und evtl Zollgebühren.
Nachdem du gesagt hast dass der Zoll komplett entfällt, habe ich Quote 2 geschrieben.
Darauf hast du gesagt das PC Monitore zollfrei sind, anders als TV Geräte.
Daraufhin habe ich Quote 3 geschrieben, woltle halt wissen welche technischen Eigenschaften das bestimmen.
Dann hast du angefangen zu sagen, das ich spekuliere,diskutiere, Unsinn erzähle und Gegenkaufargumente liefere.
Das alles habe ich aber nunmal nicht getan.


----------



## apap (22. April 2015)

Phu... glaubst du mir denn jetzt dass kein Zoll anfällt ?


----------



## soth (22. April 2015)

Ja es fällt kein Zoll außer der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an, das macht den Monitor trotzdem nicht besser. Btw. sind die Modelle für ~ 220 € vor Einfuhrumsatzsteuer Modelle mit noch schlechteren/kaputten Paneln:
QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll Matte Off-grade 27" 2560x1440 PLS Panel PC Monitore | eBay


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

Jetzt ist aber gut.
Ich habe nie gesagt das Zoll anfällt, ich habe gesagt es _*könnte*_.


----------

